
Costs of medicare for all - solonagathon
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/07/medicare-for-all-mercatus-center-report
======
aaronbrethorst
_The US could insure 30 million more Americans and virtually eliminate out-of-
pocket health care expenses while saving $2 trillion in the process, according
to a new report about Medicare for All released by the libertarian Mercatus
Center._

That's pretty amazing. Also, I imagine that there is a sizable contingent of
would-be entrepreneurs who would love to jump ship and pursue their dreams but
are held back by a need to be able to provide their families with health care.
Removing that impediment would be a huge boon to entrepreneurialism in the
United States.

Also, the correction at the end is pretty remarkable:

 _Note: this post originally stated that the estimated savings from Medicare
for All would be $303 billion, rather than $2.054 trillion. We regret the
error._

~~~
cestith
More entrepreneurs would be great. Think also of the rise in wages when
employers can no longer tout medical insurance as a benefit and don't have to
pay an exorbitant premium for each employee, either.

